# 480 cases



## teacherboy (Nov 13, 2006)

I've got 160 once fired Hornady cases in 480 Ruger. Anybody reload and interested in them?


----------



## "JB" (Jun 26, 2006)

ya interested in maybe horse swappin for sometin else... I could be interested in them things.

Got a bunch of .45 ACP brass and about near I can tell a 3 lb coffee can of them .40 S&W once fired cases. Go ahead and send a PM iffin ya like.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

"JB" said:


> ya interested in maybe horse swappin for sometin else... I could be interested in them things.


You got a 480 JB?


----------



## "JB" (Jun 26, 2006)

2400 not yet, bet given this one some serious consideration as the next purchase here next month. After reading about felt recoil pretty much being a sister to the .44 Mag, it just seem's that it would fit right up my alley. The only thing I wish is that they were made in a Super Blackhawk, which since Ruger named that cartridge .480 Ruger they should have made more than just the Super Redhawk model.


----------



## teacherboy (Nov 13, 2006)

See what happens when I have a beer and get online. I should have been more specific. I'm looking for a local reloader who may reload what I have. Thanks


----------



## "JB" (Jun 26, 2006)

Okay, didn't need em right away confoundit....... oh well, I hope ya find a reloader but better yet, this would be a good way for ya to get into reloadin.


----------



## teacherboy (Nov 13, 2006)

I would love to reload but nobody I know does. I don't live very far from Lee Precision in Slinger, WI. I'd like to see someone else do it first before I take the plunge. I'd like to reload for my 480 and 270 WSM. I saw your other messages about picking up a 480. I love mine it doesn't kick any more than my old 629 did. I have a Taurus with a 8 3/8" barrel. Shoots very well and I have it topped with a Burris 1.5-4x scope. Not exactly an easy carrry but works well with my Uncle Mikes shoulder holster.


"JB" said:


> Okay, didn't need em right away confoundit....... oh well, I hope ya find a reloader but better yet, this would be a good way for ya to get into reloadin.


----------

